# Digital Camera(10K-12K)



## prathap_lab (Aug 14, 2005)

hi,
    i want to buy a digital camera. my buget is Rs.10,000 to Rs.12,000.
please suggest the company and the model. i reside in bangalore, even service should also be present there.(ie.. for any repairs)

please help..... i am waiting.

thank you.


----------



## mariner (Aug 15, 2005)

nikon coolpix series. go for at least 3.2 megapixes.


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 15, 2005)

Nikon Coolpix. Go for at least 5MP cameras. If they don't fit your budget, wait for prices to come down or collect some more cash.  But don't compromise on this. You don't buy DigiCams every now and then


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 15, 2005)

go for 4-5 mp nikon and enjoy its cool resos and quality buddie...


----------



## prathap_lab (Aug 15, 2005)

hi,
    it is very difficult to increase my budget.(ie..10K to 12K)
    so which is the best nikon model avalible for the price range. and are the nikon service centres present in bangalore?
where can i find the nikon digicam's price list(of indian market)
please help.

thank you.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 15, 2005)

Check ebay dude or buddie or pal
*search.ebay.in/nikon_2-2-9-Mega-Pixel_W0QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQsacatZ30005


----------



## prathap_lab (Aug 17, 2005)

hi,
    for my budget i couldnt find any nikon cameras even of 4MP. 
    now there is this Sony S40 digicam(4MP,3x optical zoom), which falls in my budget range. so i am thinking of buying it. how is this camera? any comments...?

please reply.

thank you.


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 18, 2005)

What are you saying?  A friend bought a Nikon Coolpix 5200 a few months back for Rs. 13000 (of course, without memory card ). I think the prices would have fallen further since then so it must be within your budget now


----------



## prathap_lab (Aug 18, 2005)

hi,
    i asked in here. even nikon coolpix 4200 is out of my range. now only choice left is sony S40.

thank you.


----------



## geekysage (Aug 19, 2005)

I'd recommend you to buy Canon Powershot A510, it's an awesome camera and even beats its updated version A520 in performance and quality. Should cost you around 10.5K, check www.ebay.in

Other good choice would be Kodak CX7530, not sure of its price but it should fall within your budget.

Good Luck.


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 19, 2005)

mariner said:
			
		

> nikon coolpix series. go for at least 3.2 megapixes.


Yes quite right


----------



## blacklight (Aug 20, 2005)

Nikon coolpix 4200 retailed arnd 12k + extra for memory card abt 2 months back.. and im sure with nikon introducing 5mp cameras ,the 4mp camera's costs wuld hav come down.. since u r in blore ,check out gk vale's outlets or the whizz outlet @ forum .
pic quality is awsome in a nikon....
but im not too sure abt service centres in bangalore ,i think there's one in chennai ..


----------

